# Melo-Death Voting



## Cz_arny (26. Juli 2010)

Hab grad gesehen, dass eine befreundete Band von mir bei einem Voting teilnimmt, normalerweise unterstütze ich so einen Mist in keinster Art und Weise, aber naja...ausnahmsweise dann doch jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[link entfernt]

Geht um einen Support bei Dark Tranquillity. Wer übrigens Dark Tranquillity nicht kennt, aber behauptet er hört Melodic Death Metal, der hat eindeutig was falsch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Juli 2010)

/report


----------



## Haxxler (26. Juli 2010)

Werbung ist nur nach Absprache gestattet.


----------

